# Pigeon that needed to be female somehow is a male



## Mihai (6 mo ago)

2 Years ago I have paired and ashred split blue grizzle cock with a ashred split spread hen, I let them have an round and then split them apart. The round was an ashred grizzle and an blue grizzle, I was thinking that is pretty cool, a female and a male (at least genetic wise). Last year tried to pair them, the ashred grizzle paired pretty quick but his sister didn't want to pair and showed male like behavior. This pairing season I separated her with another hen (i am sure she is a hen because i have breed from her some babies) because they were kinda aggressive. They somehow paired up and had eggs and were fertile. Is it possible?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

No, you need a male and a female to have fertile eggs.

Good Luck


----------

